# Feeding amount



## new2havs (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi,

I took my 13 week old puppy to a trainer a few days ago and she was shocked to hear that I'm feeding him about 1 cup per day (split into 3 meals) of Fromm Puppy Gold. She said that it was way too much and that I shouldn't be giving him more than 1/2 cup per day. He's 5.5 pounds and the Fromm packaging says 5 pound pups should be getting 1 cup per day. I do have an email in to his vet but probably won't hear back till tomorrow. Does anyone have a similar size pup who would share with me how much they are feeding?

Thanks!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

go with what they recommend and monitor along with your vets recommendations.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

If you ate 1/2 cup of corn flakes versus a 1/2 cup of Grape Nuts nuggets, the amount of cereal would be vastly different by density and weight. It would seem that understanding the weight of food versus the amount of water in it should be factored in. That is why the product recommendations by the manufacturer are specific to their product.The amount of energy your pup burns is also a factor. Consider if you have a big sleeper, or a Nascar type.

I feed Tux one nugget of Primal four times a day (2 cubic inches each) along with about 1-2 Tbsp. of goat milk 3 times a day. The nutrient content in Primal is rich and has no "fillers", so the "volume" of food is small but so are the poopies!

His weight and height stabilized at a little over a year and he has a decent amount of meat on his ribs, but you can tell where the ribs are if you kind of push and feel for them. Lots of variables with diet to consider.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

How does he feel? Does he feel fat? For Perry it depends a lot on activity level - he's 18 months old and I was feeding him 3/4 of a cup of his food and he felt just about right... then he was on crate rest and I had to cut it down to 1/2 cup because it was too much with no activity.


----------



## RoccoChoco (Aug 25, 2017)

I feed Rocco the Fromm Gold Puppy also and I was feeding him one cup too. I started mixing it with their canned food, so I reduced it to 1/2 cup of the dry mixed with 3 ounces of the canned per day now. He's 23 weeks and weighs 9 lbs. I don't think he feels fat, I can still feel his ribs. It's hard to tell with their fluffy coats. I'll have to look closer at his next bath.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

new2havs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took my 13 week old puppy to a trainer a few days ago and she was shocked to hear that I'm feeding him about 1 cup per day (split into 3 meals) of Fromm Puppy Gold. She said that it was way too much and that I shouldn't be giving him more than 1/2 cup per day. He's 5.5 pounds and the Fromm packaging says 5 pound pups should be getting 1 cup per day. I do have an email in to his vet but probably won't hear back till tomorrow. Does anyone have a similar size pup who would share with me how much they are feeding?
> 
> Thanks!!


Here's a chart on calorie intake for dogs - https://www.animalmedicalcenterofchicago.com/pdf/CalorieRequirementsForDogs.pdf. I have used it as a basic guideline. There are other calculators on the internet too. I feed a mix of wet food and kibble so I just use the calories and divvy it up - right now Loki gets a half can of food and a 1/4 cup of kibble a day. I am sure that would change if I changed foods because the calorie counts would be different.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

My 2 have vastly different food intake. Zelda gets fat just from looking at food, while Link is solid muscle however much he eats. In getting Zelda to lose weight I use calories calculator. The food we use is about 360 kCal for 1 cup. Zelda (11.5lb) eats 1/4 cup a day while Link (14.5lb) eats 1/2 cup. However they are both excellent thieves and are great at stealing food (and my family is bad at keeping food away). So a little less dog food accounts for the extra food that they would find somewhere else.


----------



## newyorkmom (Nov 23, 2016)

I also fed Goldie the Fromm Puppy Gold (still do), and followed instructions on the back even though some people told me it was too much. She's growing just fine, not too heavy! Now, at 1 year old, we still give her just 1 cup but divide it into two feedings.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*fat*



RoccoChoco said:


> I feed Rocco the Fromm Gold Puppy also and I was feeding him one cup too. I started mixing it with their canned food, so I reduced it to 1/2 cup of the dry mixed with 3 ounces of the canned per day now. He's 23 weeks and weighs 9 lbs. I don't think he feels fat, I can still feel his ribs. It's hard to tell with their fluffy coats. I'll have to look closer at his next bath.


I definitely go by feel, not by look - even after a bath I think their hair masks too much. I figure if I can feel Perry's ribs slightly and he's got definition from the ribs to his back end we're good.

However, be sure to check after he's processed the food in his stomach and/or has pooped. Their tummies are so small that I think that Perry feels 'fat' (in the tummy area/ no definition) after he eats but then it's back to normal after the food gets processed.


----------

